# "Girlie" Colors?



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Hi!

I don't post often here... but on bikemagic.com someone after watching an article published there about Women's bikes on the Eurobike, raised this question.

Do women find cool or patronizing the (ab)use of pastel and girlie colors on women's bikes (or clothing and components for what matters) by the manufacturers?

I think that as in everything, there should be lovers and haters of this tendency... but I wonder myself what really women think about this?

Is it cool?
Sexist?

What do girls think?
Did the manufacturer's ever stopped to ask women what they like on their bikes?


----------



## Chelle (Mar 12, 2005)

I've heard that Pink is the hot color for guys now. 

I love that there are color options like pastels, etc, but hate that they are limited to women's specific bikes...I'm not one of their specific women. 

Of course, in my opinion, the more options the better, so offering more color choices is mighty fine with me!


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Hi warp!

Imagine if the bike you wanted came in only one "guy" color - ugly black - but the WSD versions came in powder pink, baby blue, pastel yellow, pearly purple, polka dot, kittens, butterflies etc....you'd probably feel a little marginalized.

That's our world.

Having said that, I think there is nothing cooler than a girl kicking butt on a pink bike, or in a skort, etc.

The only thing I just cannot stand is this jersey, but I know others here have it and like it. I just can't do it.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Chelle said:


> I've heard that Pink is the hot color for guys now.


Well... to be honest, I'm a bit shy of pastel colors myself; but the shirt and tie I'm wearing right now are lilac and purple stripes respectively. These were my wife's recommendation and mind you that girls at the office say they look sharp on me!

With my "blue-black-red-grey" mind, I would have never thunk about wearing a "girlie" color, but it's not only cool but girls find it hot. It was an eye opener to me.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Impy said:


> Imagine if the bike you wanted came in only one "guy" color - ugly black - but the WSD versions came in powder pink, baby blue, pastel yellow, pearly purple, polka dot, kittens, butterflies etc....you'd probably feel a little marginalized.
> 
> That's our world.


Now I saw the light, Impy!

Perfect example, perfect wording. I got it immediatly.

Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

There is a choice... If you don't like the "girlie" pastel colors mens bikes usually fit women fine. I have a black bike, but put King pink stuff on it. I'm not normally a "pink" person, but I really like it on the bike. 

If "girlie" colors were the only choice... I'd probably end up wearing more mens gear. Fox does a decent job with gear. I loved their burgundy/maroon and white jersey. Unfortunately I crashed last weekend and kind of shredded the front of mine.


----------



## dHarriet (Sep 26, 2005)

personally, pastels are just not me. but i know other girls who mountain bike and LOVE them. so i think that as long as there's a choice, and the WS stuff doesn't come in pink and baby blue only, then i have no problem.

but i'm also somewhat giraffe like, and the WS bikes are just too small...so it works out fine...

and i second impy's sentiment on that stupid jersey! what is wrong with people?


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

European men aren't afraid to wear pastels, and I find that rather hot. A wimpy guy couldn't bring himself to wear a "girl" color, so any guy that wears it must be pretty secure in his manliness......or comfortable with his homosexuality 

Ditto a guy on a pink bike. He's obviously a great rider to have the cojones to ride a pink bike. IMO.

I'm not comfortable wearing the "Dirt Princess" or "Biker Chick" stuff either- it's a bit much for me. However, I'm partial to cute prints, nice designs, and color variety. Today I commuted in the Tiffany-style stained glass pattern jersey w/olive green skort. 

Our LBS' jersey kicks ass- it features a woman's face on the front incorporated into the store logo, and in the back jersey, there's drawings of a hair dryer, brush, stiletto pump, and a Hersey bar sticking out of the back pocket  The colors are red, pink, white and navy blue- not too bright or obviously girlie.

Otherwise, I stick with blues and blacks for clothing and gear- this way, everything matches!


----------



## aliensporebomb (Feb 2, 2004)

They had an article in a magazine recently about Specialized producing bright
screaming pink S-works Epic bikes for a certain race to celebrate the 25th 
anniversary of them producing team bikes (which were also pink apparently).

I saw a picture and actually said "I want that!" All of the hardware was a bright, 
almost pepto-bismol pink. It's cool - you'd be super visible, no one would ever
forget you and you'd also be branded "the guy/gal on the pink bike".

Here it is:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/2006/probikes/?id=specialized_liam_killeen

Pink carbon! It's just ridiculous.

I saw a jersey yesterday that was purple and yellow and said something to
the effect like "Dirt Girls Kick Ass" or the like - yes, the pastels were a little
much but I agree with the sentiment. But why not reds and blues and yellows?

Is it too much to ask that they not ask you to dress like the easter bunny
when you're riding in the dirt?

Even I, an insensitive male laughed out loud with the marketing decision of
a major bike company that made bikes for children, the boys version of 
the same bike was "ruffhouse" or "rumble" or something similar, lots of
reds and blues and racing stripes and the girls version was surypy pink 
with hearts and butterflies and flowers and was of all things "Lil' Pud'n".

I made a mental note that, should I be blessed with a daughter someday 
she would be spared the indignity from riding a "Lil' Pud'n". Gack.


----------



## alaskarider (Aug 31, 2004)

Impy said:


> Hi warp!
> 
> Imagine if the bike you wanted came in only one "guy" color - ugly black - but the WSD versions came in powder pink, baby blue, pastel yellow, pearly purple, polka dot, kittens, butterflies etc....you'd probably feel a little marginalized.
> 
> That's our world.


Well said, Impy! I'll have to remember that argument for future discussions.

Although, I do have to applaud the manufacturers for increasing the variety in WSD (and just generally smaller) quality bikes lately. There are a lot more choices now than 5 years ago.


----------



## hrw115 (Jul 21, 2006)

*dressing like the easter bunny while you bike.....*

...isn't the only place women's clothing is an issue unfortunately.

Last year I went to buy a winter down vest. I go into our local Ski and Outdoors shop and naturally go to the women's section. I find 3 vests (light brown, pink, and light blue) - made by NorthFace and the Mountain Hardware companies. I ask the woman if either of these vests come in black (I like more conservative colors for outerwear) - and she said that they only come in black in the men's version.

So - I go to the men's section. No men's size small. They don't carry it - would have to order one for me.

But what made me even more sick was the fact that there was twice as much down in the men's vest than there was in the womans! I asked the clerk about this (as women typically have much worse blood circulation than men - and thus probably need more layers/warmth) - and she said that women don't like looking fat with all of the extra down - so they only stuff the vests half full. :madman:

Bah! Needless to say I have a black, mens sized small down vest - and I am keeping myself warm no matter how fat I look.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

As a girl who played outdoors and wasn't interested in dolls, dresses or jumping rope, I rebelled early against pink as being too "girly" and have always disliked the color. Born a non-conformist I guess. I would never buy a pink bike, and that "pepto bismol" colored Specialized is the last bike in the store I would consider. However, my first FS bike was the only blue Specialized in the store. These days, I wouldn't choose color over performance, but even better would be to buy a good bike in an attractive color, rather than having to choose one or the other. 

I think more color choices is a good thing. If offering bikes in pastel colors gets more women into biking, great! The more women in the sport, the more manufacturers will market to their tastes.


----------



## jewel (Aug 23, 2006)

I like certain "girlie" colors but just as much blue or black so I'm not picky. The men's version of my bike was blue, mine (WSD) was white. Would have preferred the dark blue just cause the white shows all the dings / marks, etc... it has gotten so far. Considering our sports store nearby has a horrible selection in general for biking wear, I'd take any color about now.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

stripes said:


> Another gripe: why do the bike manufacturers charge more for a WSD with lower quality components compared to the men's version of the same bike? UNcool. :nono:


I think the argument in there is economy of scale. Y'know, they can sell more male's bikes than female's bikes.

The thing is... as with many other things in biking industry... how in the hell are they going to sell more units, putting those crazy high prizes?

Having to pay more for a underspec'ed bike should be a turn-off for a girl (or for anyone for what matters)...


----------



## FoxOverFence (Apr 7, 2005)

I hate walking into a LBS and knowing exactly where the women's gear/clothes are by all those silly flowers and butterflies, and girlie colors. I instantly equate them all with poor quality from my experience in comparing a women's version with a men's version of something. That's why I just don't like anything called "women's specific" as I consider it inferior. I'd like alittle color but heck I also want quality clothes that fit large enough to enable me to bike and move well in them, and don't scream "GIRL". So I basically have to go around looking for Men's small in everything...


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

I will wear a solid pink if and only if it is not washed out. As far as pastels, no way. Not only do I not want to look like a maternity ward, but I look horrid in soft colors. I like and look better in bold colors. I do like looking like a girl, but not an infantile puffy pink and blue thing.

I sat down with a clothing rep yesterday and took her over to our women's clothing rack and told her that everything on it was leftover from the previous season. They were all pink, pastel, or floral. I have declared a moratorium on anything pastel for women's clothing in the shop (not that the boys will listen to me). Unfortunately, this women's specific clothing line had lots of the pastels again for next season and not a single unpastel blue (they had a nice bold red and a good orange). Aaargh! And customers wonder why we don't carry much...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

From all the opinions expressed here, I'm lead to believe manufacturers never asked women what they like on their bike stuff.

Don't they do market reasearch before launching a product?

Now that I come to think about it, my wife not long ago bought a Fox tee (not for riding, though)...she chose a black/white tee with pink accents. However when she was buying it she mentioned that she would have preferred other color but pink for the accents.

She tried on the pink/white one, but passed on it and got the black/white.

This should be a good message for manufacturers. I hope they're reading.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

I think the choice for women's clothing is horrible...especially when it comes to DH stuff...I can't find a female jersey for the life of me...especially at an LBS...

I think the shorts are too short...the color selection is minimal...and what happens on the days I don't feel like looking like a girlie girl ?? I have to wear baggy unfitted men's clothes on the days I feel like looking like a badazz (looking is the key word here)...yeah, sometimes pinks and pastels are cool...but not everyday...

so instead I wear a fox pant cut off at about the knee...and usually a kings jersey for DH...and when it comes to cross country, I wear my $130 mountain hardware backpacking pants that zip off mid-to-lower thigh, and hope that I don't go down and rip them...and hopefully one of my prana (rock climbing) tank tops are clean...so yeah, I actually wear nothing made for mountainbiking when I ride... 

my 2 cents I guess...:rant:


----------



## spinnergirl (Sep 22, 2006)

*girly riders*

I gave up on the whole girly thing in sports years ago when I was hang gliding. I think we (like most men) look for function first (duh) and looks 2nd. So why is it the 1st thing guys at the bike shop want to do is tell me "what color it comes in"? Don't get me wrong, I am a very "female" female when not engaging in rough and tumble sports - but while I might love animal prints on my accessories I don't think I am going to put it on a bike! That said thanks for validating my opinion that a lot of FSR bikes have crap components at the least and seem to cost more for the same in a men's ride.

Great posts!


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

spinnergirl said:


> That said thanks for validating my opinion that a lot of FSR bikes have crap components at the least and seem to cost more for the same in a men's ride.


maybe one day, we will see guys on WSD bikes because they are truly a great deal and great components despite the color.:skep:


----------



## DrinkChai (Jul 20, 2006)

*I'm all for girl-esque colors...*

Over the summer I purchased my first entry level mountain bike. It's a Specialized Hardrock in Turquoise and Brown. In usual girl fashion I was especially attracted to the bike for its color.


----------



## Neen (Sep 27, 2004)

Girlie colors are out. Men's stuff always comes in better colors (I hate pastel). Make clothes to fit a woman, in colors to suit a man. And shorts, make them a little longer please! I want protection, not to show off my bruises!


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Impy said:


> Hi warp!
> 
> Imagine if the bike you wanted came in only one "guy" color - ugly black - but the WSD versions came in powder pink, baby blue, pastel yellow, pearly purple, polka dot, kittens, butterflies etc....you'd probably feel a little marginalized.
> 
> That's our world.


My DH bike did come in only one color - black. Actually, both of my bikes are black. But I added pink grips and wear pink clothes, and like looking girly while wearing armor and a full face helmet.

I would be annoyed if the things I wanted ONLY came in girly colors/patterns. But when it's an option, and I can pair it with something inherently un-girly, like racing DH, I like the girly stuff.

Options. That's what I want.


----------



## alaskarider (Aug 31, 2004)

*sexy socks*

Despite the fact that I want my bike to be a good dark color, I must sheepishly admit that I recently purchased a pair of very bright pink socks that boldly state "sexy" in red.

I only wear them when I'm feeling particularly strong and have a chance at passing the boys on the uphills.


----------



## kmoodymz3 (Feb 8, 2006)

stripes said:


> Another gripe: why do the bike manufacturers charge more for a WSD with lower quality components compared to the men's version of the same bike? UNcool. :nono:


Got that right. Think we are going to spend more for less? Maybe the "girls" who shop at Nieman Markus (aka Needles Markup) are willing to do this but not me. It is annoying and insulting.

On the issue of color. I'm a total tomboy and never did the pastel thing but I have a brushed finish titanium Moots (nice flat sliver color) that looks so cool with my Chris King pink headset (profits go to breast cancer). People may not remember me but they always recognize my bike.

I don't care what color the bike is...how does it ride, dude(ette)?

Karen


----------



## Pugdawg1 (Aug 28, 2005)

I'm not a huge fan of the "girlie" colors. I've found bikes I liked... been doing some half-hearted shopping for a FS bike, and have looked at some women's specific ones... but the colors are often a turn off for me. My current mtn bike is black, and my road bike is a small mens carbon.. silver and red, and I think it's gorgeous. It has a slightly feminine look because there are more curves and what not than you usually see in a road bike, giving it a sexy look, without the pink or purple or whatever feminine color. A nice balance.  I did add a white selle italia saddle, furthering the feminine look. But that's as far as it goes.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Warp said:


> From all the opinions expressed here, I'm lead to believe manufacturers never asked women what they like on their bike stuff. Don't they do market reasearch before launching a product?


As mentioned many, many, many times - the women on this board are NOT the average female customer. I would call the womenon this board "above-average" 

And yes, the manufacturers do extensive research. The girlie stuff is really popular and sells quite well, just maybe not with women on this board who don't like pink.

Cheers,
C


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

chuky said:


> As mentioned many, many, many times - the women on this board are NOT the average female customer. I would call the womenon this board "above-average"
> 
> And yes, the manufacturers do extensive research. The girlie stuff is really popular and sells quite well, just maybe not with women on this board who don't like pink.
> 
> ...


Aren't them the ones that spend big bucks on bikes?

Also, I'm led to believe that the average mtb girl is not the average girl anyway... Am I way too off?


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Warp said:


> Aren't them the ones that spend big bucks on bikes?
> 
> Also, I'm led to believe that the average mtb girl is not the average girl anyway... Am I way too off?


They aren't the only ones, and no, you aren't quite right.

"Big bucks" is a misleading term. Just because the bike is expensive for the consumer doesn't mean that it is a profitable product. The "bread and butter" bikes are the low to mid-range bikes, which is where most women's sales are, too. Clothing and accessories are far more profitable than bikes and those items sell to almost every level cyclist.

Typically, the more expensive a product, the longer it takes to sell and the lower the profit margin. A hi-zoot custom and a troublesome customer can actually cause a poorly run shop to LOSE money. Also, the more educated a cyclist, the more likely they are to be fishing for "deals" online and in the used market, making them an even less profitable group.

The average MTB girl is probably not the woman you think you know. The real average is the woman who buys an MTB, rides it on the road with her family and for fitness and maybe in her first triathlon. Rarely do these products see true trails, but they are well accessorized...

The woman out there on the trail, getting dirty and riding with they guys is still "above average" 

Cheers,
C


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

screampint said:


> Unfortunately, this women's specific clothing line had lots of the pastels again for next season and not a single unpastel blue (they had a nice bold red and a good orange). Aaargh! And customers wonder why we don't carry much...


Etxe Ondo's womens line is very un-pastel. The person who designs it (in Spain) used to work for Dior - the lines of the clothing are very flattering and beautiful, but they aren't girlie.

Cheers,
C


----------



## diane (Sep 23, 2006)

Damn, you made me sign up for another forum! 

Like a couple of others here, I grew up a tomboy. My poor grandmother, all she wanted was for her first grandchild to play with things that little girls are supposed to play with. I wanted Tonka trucks and dirt. Lucky for me, my parents were ok with this. 

I work at a bike shop and we of course buy clothes for men and women. To give you a perspective on what you may be seeing in your own LBS, I'll say this - it's really tough to pick stuff out because you have to put aside your own feelings and think about what will sell. Bottom line is we have more men buyers than women. And only a handful of gals are into the heavy duty all year riding. So we see a great winter riding jacket and have to think - hmmmm - how many may we sell and what size is that one gal that may need one this winter?

The manufacturers are going way too girlie with the colors IMO! The spring 07 lineup from one clothing company is HORRIBLE for the women with the coloring. Our rep told us that they have a whole department that works only on color combinations but the ones they came up with for next year - barf! And that wasn't just my opinion.

Someone mentioned Fox. I just bought a pair of Fox racepants so I can feel a little more protected in the cooler days and hopefully get some confidence on downwhills. I wanted their HC jersey which is only mens and kids. I liked the bright yellow. Look at the women's racepants. They are all girlie colors and or with flowers. Unless I got black (which I don't even remember if they had) they wouldn't go with the jersey. I wanted a bright color so I don't get mistaken for bambi. I ended up with the mens racepants and a kids jersey. I love Fox stuff but I wasn't thrilled with their mx stuff for women - their cycling colors for women were pretty good though. Well, it's maroon and white but still not too bad. Their shorts have too much white though, they'd make good around-town shorts but not on a trail! 

I complain to DH all the time when we go out and I see a cool jacket/vest/anything in the men's department and then go to women's and it's not there. Why? Does the company not make it or did they just not bring it in? Now that I am on the buying side of the fence, I kinda understand. We are a unique breed. If we want our local shops to carry cool stuff that we will buy, we need to tell them! Which means maybe spending a little more and not ordering online.  I spent all summer listening (and sometimes asking when I saw gals picking stuff up and puttting it down) to customers likes and dislikes. One gal complained we didn't have enough XL tops. I didn't consider her an XL but apparently that's what she feels comfortable in. She does spend money with us so I added a couple more XL tops to the orders for 2007 than I normally would have and hopefully it works. 

I do have a pair of black and pink socks that say pretty poison, but they are short cuffs so that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it. 

I like cool colors (2007 Jake the Snake - pix don't do it justice) but no girly girl stuff!

Damned if you do and damned if you don't.......

:-D

Diane


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

*There is also a practical answer...*

pastels and pinks are more prone to staining than the darker colors as I've learned from personal experience(too many ruined jerseys). I like wearing girlie stuff sometimes, but personally most of the stuff they're marketing for women just isn't it. I bought the WSD Iron Butterfly and Dollfin jerseys from Primal and just added the Dragonfly jersey because they looked fun, but I'm definately not adding the matching shorts. I find myself just getting angrier and angrier everytime I see the awful designs that most companies have out there for women(I don't get the psychedelic thing). I agree about the guys clothes having a much better selection. I've bought a couple of my jerseys in the men's department because the zipper goes waaaay down to my navel (great for high temp days in NorCal) and because the colors were great.

Sorry, Impy I love that jersey in the blue version, but you know it's because I raise chickens:thumbsup: . Could you imagine my flock as trail company? LOL

Fiona


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Fiona said:


> Sorry, Impy I love that jersey in the blue version, but you know it's because I raise chickens:thumbsup: . Could you imagine my flock as trail company? LOL


Ack I knew I was going to ruffle some feathers  Hey it's just personal preference, I'm sure there are people who can't stand my hot pink otter pops jersey (some days I can't).

I actually do like chickens, especially with a little stuffing and gravy!


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

Impy said:


> Ack I knew I was going to ruffle some feathers  Hey it's just personal preference, I'm sure there are people who can't stand my hot pink otter pops jersey (some days I can't).
> 
> I actually do like chickens, especially with a little stuffing and gravy!


Good with whiskey or tequilla-lime marinade/sauces too. Yummmmy!! You need the pink otter pops socks I got Ogre to match your jersey. That makes me think of a slightly different twist on this discussion. What about guys that like wearing pastels and pinks? (Yes, straight men do!!) There's something about the whole tongue-in-cheek humor of it that keeps me laughing.

Fiona


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Fiona said:


> Good with whiskey or tequilla-lime marinade/sauces too. Yummmmy!!
> Fiona


Tequila chicken rules! :thumbsup:


----------



## SheFly (Aug 11, 2004)

Like many of you, I started out as a Tomboy, avoiding all things "girlie", especially anything that came in pink. I was aghast when my best friend got married and MADE ME wear a pink pouffy dress and pink shoes!

The funny thing for me, is, since becoming even more hardcore into biking and other sports, I have embraced my feminine side and discovered that I really AM a girl  . It took me almost 40 years to discover this though  .

These days, my road bike is complimented with a PINK fizik saddle and matching bar tape (a bday gift from DH) that I LOVE. I also have pink bar tape on my TT bike and my beater road bike. The clothes I am choosing are more feminine in fit and color as well. I will agree, however, that some of the women's jersey selections are a little over the top, and I wouldn't choose them either.

Last year, I bought a new pair of DH skis based SOLELY on the design/color - they're black K2s, with pink flowers. The skis are awesome, and I love the way they look. 

My point is, not all hardcore mountain bike women are averse to pink...  

SheFly


----------



## jenncary (Aug 30, 2006)

I've really come around on this one lately as well. Growing up and even into college, I would rather have died than been seen in anything pink. Didn't have a bike then, but all of my snowboard gear was black or gray. 

Lately, though, I've started to embrace being feminine, and found that I especially enjoy the dichotomy of finishing a mountain bike ride all muddy and usually pretty bloody, but riding my pastel blue bike, then changing into my pink Keen sandals.

I just bought a new mountain bike this summer, and would have totally bought a pink one if it had been my favorite bike. I ended up getting a light blue Stumpy HT WSD and love it. On a side note, I did notice from flipping through the Trek catalog, that they do make a lot of their WSD bikes in colors like black, silver, and red for those with an aversion to the pastels.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

*WSD color list*

Trek: Navy, Greenish-blue, White, Silver, Light Green, Royal Blue, Aqua Blue
Specialized: Black, Silver, Bronze, Light Blue, Royal Blue, Aqua Blue
Kona: Magenta, Blue w/ White
Scott: Black w/ Pink,Gold, Silver, White w/Magenta, Grey w/ Pink, Grey w/ Blue
Orbea: Royal Blue, Magenta
Titus: Black, Royal Blue, Baby Blue, Titanium
Santa Cruz: Black, White, Red, Grey, Orange, Green, Blue, Silver, Lime

As far as I can tell, pink is the least of anyone's worries. It is that condescending Royal Blue I am sick of. 

Is anyone else as stoked as I am to see how many options there really are? We have come a long way from the Juliana saddle.


----------



## mtb_mud_honey (May 31, 2005)

chuky said:


> As far as I can tell, pink is the least of anyone's worries. It is that condescending Royal Blue I am sick of.


No pink here either: http://www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=367

RM Bikes for 2007 ("Ladies Only" line-up): Mint, Sky White and Spring Blue


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

*pink has never been my color until now...*

In the past my color of choice for my 2 wheels toys has been British Racing Green (brg).










I favor darker colors - red, black, gray, darker greens - BUT recently on a whim I got one of those magenta razr phones and I LOVE that color. A girlfriend has a bike that color and it looks really cool - I'm planning a custom SS build to match. In the past i would have cringed to think about riding a "girle" bike - now i think(esp. since I ride so much better nowadays) it would be cool to be ripping around on a pink bike!

jeny's awesome bike


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Most girls aren't tom-boys.*

I watch little girls come into the bike shop and they go right to the lil" Puddin Pink Barbie thang with the venitian streamers. Next is the matching helmet.
Boys make little engine noises. I was asked to fit a little boy of about 2 in a Kettler Trike and the one that fit well was pink and purple. Mom wouldn't have it.

It doesn't change much as they get older. The women here aren't what I'd call a cross section of our society. Au contrar, they are a breed apart.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

*It's funny you say that....*



Berkeley Mike said:


> I watch little girls come into the bike shop and they go right to the lil" Puddin Pink Barbie thang with the venitian streamers. Next is the matching helmet.
> Boys make little engine noises. I ws asked t fit a littel boy of about 2 in a Kettler Trike and the one that fit well was pink and purple. Mom wouldn't have it.
> 
> It doesn't change much as they get older. The women here aren't what I'd call a cross section of our society. Au contrar, they are a breed apart.


That sounds like my two sisters-in-law. Both have two boys that "can't play with girl toys". Heaven forbid they might play with the 'wrong toy'. I have raised all three of my daughters to play with dolls, Legos, hotwheels, and anything that made their imagination soar, who cares if the toy was meant for one sex or the other. My youngest LOVES girlie stuff, ie. makeup, Barbies, and pretty clothes, but has fun riding bikes and playing paintball. The oldest wears mostly 'wierd' clothes, but has no problem dressing very nice to serve meals(she's in college majoring in Culinary Arts).

I never called myself a tomboy either. I played with Barbies and Tonkas. I feel equally at home in fine dresses and dirt-encrusted jeans. I think that would truly describe many of the women riders I've met. Not tomboys but girls raised to find the world at large one big playground full of toys. Thankfully, we were born in a time that allows us to develop to our own comfort zone. But I still don't want a pink bike. I like dark colors too much.

Fiona


----------



## RBJ (Aug 7, 2005)

Impy said:


> Hi warp!
> 
> Imagine if the bike you wanted came in only one "guy" color - ugly black - but the WSD versions came in powder pink, baby blue, pastel yellow, pearly purple, polka dot, kittens, butterflies etc....you'd probably feel a little marginalized.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be caught dead in this jersy either, or a skort for that matter. My bike, however, is sky blue, not my favorite but it was my option in an extra small.


----------



## RBJ (Aug 7, 2005)

When I go into one of our LBS with my husband, the only girl that works there always comes up to me and tries to show me the new "girl" items they have available. It's so obvious that she is supposed to "attack" when a girl comes in and try to sell, sell, sell. Last time she was like "we just got some womens specific Endurox type something or other in" I was feeling biotchy and annoyed and said something smartass, like "so it has a little more calcium or something, what could be so much better than what we have now" she finally left me alone.


----------



## brownieinSC (Apr 19, 2004)

Guess what jersey I got for my birthday today ......what do I do??


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

brownieinSC said:


> Guess what jersey I got for my birthday today ......what do I do??


Uh-oh. Can you just talk to the giver and say something like, "It's really sweet of you and I usually love bike things, but it's just not me?". Or, just tell them you need to exchange it for size. We all know how wonky bike clothing sizing is.


----------



## brownieinSC (Apr 19, 2004)

exchange it


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

brownieinSC said:


> Guess what jersey I got for my birthday today ......what do I do??


I know lots of people like this jersey. They are making them in at least 4 colors now.
From interbike:









Hey brownie, once I got my SO a wool jersey that I thought was cool. After a year and 1/2 of sitting in his drawer, unworn, I told him it was ok to ebay it, already.  Maybe you can do the same.....


----------



## brownieinSC (Apr 19, 2004)

Well I did ask for a pink jersey (my breasts don't fit into about half my jerseys because of nursing) and that is what he got me. I am exchange it for a different one and he took the news okay. 
He also got some new tires and grips for me ~ two things I really need! So he did a good job with presents overall.


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

Tour de France team colors shock me every year. Fuchsia, pale pink, baby blue, etc. You think I'm going to call Jan Ulrich a sissy? I do hate pink & believe looking at it makes you weak. Girlie pastel colors are all fair game in competition except pink. It's just so poodle.


----------



## andreotti_lin (Aug 31, 2006)

I went into a LBS last weekend and since Interbike they decided to make a girl section, which is okay. However, there was a bike pump that was pepto pink with flowers on it....it didn't even look like a pump. I would rather hike down to the gas station and put air in my tires or buy a cheapo wally world pump than that. I kinda laughed at the sales rep and I think it cooled down our relationship. I wish i could post a picture but i think it would have to be a stealth pict.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

venus1 said:


> Tour de France team colors shock me every year. Fuchsia, pale pink, baby blue, etc. You think I'm going to call Jan Ulrich a sissy? I do hate pink & believe looking at it makes you weak. Girlie pastel colors are all fair game in competition except pink. It's just so poodle.


Ha. I love wearing pink when I'm feeling particularly strong. That... "not only are you going to get your butt kicked by a girl, but one wearing pink. And a skort. And flowered rubber bands on the end of her long braids..." Take that! :lol:

Honestly, part of it came from racing DH and riding motos - where you're so covered up in gear and armor and dirt that no one can tell you're a girl. I got so sick of hearing "Look at this guy" I'd literally be riding and saying "I'm a girl!" Sometimes there were young girls on the sidelines and I'd always think - that little girl might not even know there are girls that can do this sport! So these days I always wear something that's girly so you can tell. Pink goggles, grips, long braids out of my helmet, something so you know!


----------



## TerraNik (Oct 11, 2006)

My most hated thing about women's clothing is that they're so PLAIN! I went into my LBS the other day looking for a new jersey and they were plain pink, plain yellow, plain blue... No cool logos or multiple colours like the men's rack! 

My other problem is that I am 6ft tall and I'm quite well built and I just don't FIT in women's specific jerseys!! Fox only makes up to a size L which to me feels like its a small! Thankfully companies like Louis Garneau make an XL which actually fits me, but seriously so they really think that all girls out there that ride are tiny? Same with the WSD bikes - I don't even bother coz they don't make my size. I go straight for the men's section for everything - shoes, jerseys, bikes... End rant.


----------



## kira (Jun 26, 2006)

I embrace pink...I like to feel feminine on my bike. I also find drivers are a lot more polite when I am decked out all girly!


----------



## Pugdawg1 (Aug 28, 2005)

kira said:


> I embrace pink...I like to feel feminine on my bike. I also find drivers are a lot more polite when I am decked out all girly!


Really? I get wolf whistles and cat calls on the days I'm more "girlie" than normal. LOL It's all good, I'm not offended. Thankfully I was born with a sense of humour.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

_Sometimes there were young girls on the sidelines and I'd always think - that little girl might not even know there are girls that can do this sport! _

This exact thing happened to me earlier this year. I was about to tackle a tricky little downhill, and a man standing to the side with his little girl said, "Watch this guy go." I corrected him, saying, "You mean, watch this GIRL go!" and cleaned it (thank goodness!) Not the first time I was mistaken for a dude....maybe b/c I wear blue and black most of the time 

For the upcoming issue of our local newsletter, the one issue/year with a female focus, I wrote about how we go from being tomboys to embracing our girlieness as we get more confident as bikers. It's an interesting pattern.


----------



## spinnergirl (Sep 22, 2006)

*fuschia etc*

I would NEVER wear pink as a kiddo, but do now... though I favor animal prints (grrrrr)... totally relate to the "girls can too" thing... when I was hang gliding one day, there were some spectators at the landing zone... I took off my helmet and shook my hair out to hear one delighted little girl voice saying "Mommy LOOK! THAT one's a GIRL!!"  So yeah, sure, show your colors... but for me it's about choices. I don't want to HAVE to be color coded into pink everything! Maybe we are spoiled; we get to wear any and everything we want in just abount ANY venue but outdoor sports clothing.... getting better though...:thumbsup:


----------



## caligurl (Aug 8, 2005)

for me it depends on the bike and the clothes.... i hate pink road bikes.... but i like some pink cycling clothing... NO FLOWERS! NO SQUIGGLES! i am more of a black, black/gray, black/red kinda gurl...

now with mountain bikes.... i lust after a PINK mountain bike.... something about being a gurl in the dirt on pink! one of the ladies at another forum designed a gorgeous pink project one trek and won.... i'm SO wanting to order it when it's available and i can afford it!!!! until then.... i love the specialized black and pink stumpjumper!


----------



## spinnergirl (Sep 22, 2006)

Black and pink, yummy combo.... 'minds me of a hot pair of tres heels I SHOULD have bought.....


----------



## caligurl (Aug 8, 2005)

ya.... it's a good thing my LBS didn't have one in stock when i called yesterday afternoon! lol!


----------



## telegirl (Sep 26, 2006)

If it rides or fits well, then I'm fine with it (although I have to say that I am not a big fan of the 'biker chick' jerseys) I have my new pink helmet, just because everyone always wears the same thing.....I'm different and I want everyone to know I am different. And I like that I don't see everyone with the same helmet I have - makes for easier finding when everyone throws their stuff in the back of my car.....

And I am now lusting over the pink bike......


----------

